# Detailed Employment History (Background Investigator)



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey folks. If there is anyone out there (a BI maybe) who can help with this question I'd appreciate it..

Is there a department (Department of Revenue or DETMA (the unemployment folks) ) that you can go to in order to receive a complete, detailed record of your employment history?

Where does a BI go to ensure the completeness of the applicant's 60-page questionnaire for employment history? I've had a number of jobs since 1979 and I cannot remember all of the details. One place was a hardware store that went out of business. I remember where it was, but can't remember the name. It was a P/T gig for a few months in 1985.

I have to believe there is a record on each of us in some gov't agency that contains this information and I'd like to use it when completing the application. I ask here since I prefer not to be on hold for 90 minutes waiting for the "next available service representative".
Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

You can get that info through social security. I think you can pay a fee (probably under 35-) and you can get a complete history of your employment. a BI will probably go to where your official personnel folder or records are to get the particulars and dates of same. I'll try to get you the SS info, (name or e-mail)


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Beowolf said:


> You can get that info through social security. I think you can pay a fee (probably under 35-) and you can get a complete history of your employment. a BI will probably go to where your official personnel folder or records are to get the particulars and dates of same. I'll try to get you the SS info, (name or e-mail)


part 2: call 800-772-1213 (request a form for work history ) ssa-7050-f4

good luck


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Beowolf said:


> part 2: call 800-772-1213 (request a form for work history ) ssa-7050-f4
> 
> good luck


http://www.ssa.gov/online/ssa-7050.pdf

thats the link for the form. the fee is based off of howmany years u want to go back(kinda weird)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Beowolf* - you're OK pal, thanks! :t:
Dickhead over here never even contemplated the SSA. I was fixated on "state agency" for some reason. I mean who better than the SSA to track your employment history right...
*Jake* - thanks for the assist brah... :thumbup:
The fee for me is $61.50! More than I'll ever see in benefits I imagine...


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone who's a fan of the K man is okay in my book.

Giddy up...

Beowolf-


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Kozmo I had the same problem and I got my history from the SSA using that form. Only problem was that the informaton is not easy to read, they only give you the years you worked at a particular job. I was able to use it to rebuild my employment history, It definatley helped. Just know that it won't be as detailed as you would like it to be.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for posting this Koz. I was trying to figure out something like this also.

NICE!

Scott :rock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have my SF86 from my TS Clearance so i just use that. but god it was a pain in the ass it took me 3 straight days to do the employment background & lots of phone calls. I still don't know if its 100% but the feds crawled up my ass for my clearance so I guess there is no major gliches.



> *Jake* - thanks for the assist brah... :thumbup:
> The fee for me is $61.50! More than I'll ever see in benefits I imagine...


no problem... gotta love google!


----------

